
Signs you're a bad programmer, and how to remedy them - nickb
http://badprogrammer.infogami.com/
======
jrockway
This is more of a list of random things that upsets the author. If I were
going to write an article about "signs you're a bad essayist", this essay
would provide a lot of examples ;)

But mostly I agree. I think later on his emphasis on database-related things
is too heavy. Databases are just a library that some programs use; they really
have nothing to do with programming in general. Oh, and I _like_ object
databases. Guess that makes me a moron who shouldn't be programming.

~~~
edw519
_Databases are just a library that some programs use_

And programs are just ones and zeros that some machines use.

~~~
jrockway
This is witty, but incorrect. Not every program needs a database; think about
web browsers or games. So if you are writing the physics backend for a new
game, you can still be a "good programmer" without knowing what relational
algebra is.

Databases are a weird beast; people are wayyyy too religious about them. I
guess that's what happens when a technology bills itself as the solution to
every problem.

~~~
dkd
more like careful design to DB than programming...

------
martey
From section 5 of the "Signs that you shouldn't be a programmer" section:

 _Your program produces output to be read by another (eg: a browser), or
implements a network protocol, and relies on the other party's software to be
significantly tolerant to spec violations._

Doesn't this describe most web applications?

~~~
tl
I think the author is referring to programmers who produce "semi-correct"
HTML, only test in 1 browser (if they test at all) and expect everything to be
acceptable.

As a separate example, I know our customers expect the CSV files that they
generate for our program to run to work despite ambiguous data, incorrect /
inconsistent number of fields, spelling mistakes, etc...

~~~
tx
Programmers don't produce HTML, that job is left to high school dropouts who
aren't tough enough to work at Kwik Lube.

Real programmers write binary code using aluminum keyboards with just three
buttons: 0, 1 and "Enter".

~~~
reazalun
The most hardcore definition of 'real programmers' that I've ever read ;)

~~~
marcus
Read the story of Mel

<http://www.cs.utah.edu/~elb/folklore/mel.html>

------
bprater
The reality is that folks who work at the level discussed in the document
probably don't have the desire to actually read the article and improve
themselves.

~~~
pistoriusp
I stopped reading the article because it was poorly written.

